# Is The 7.3 Coming Back



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

A friend of mine told me that Ford was bringing the 7.3 back. Has anybody heard that and is there any truth to it. I have a 97' with 250,000 on it and running strong. :dance:


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

If they do I will be making a new purchase !


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

All i hear is good things about the Ford 7.3...my question is..If it's a proven motor,why did Ford ever changed it?

RL


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Knifeman said:


> A friend of mine told me that Ford was bringing the 7.3 back. Has anybody heard that and is there any truth to it. I have a 97' with 250,000 on it and running strong. :dance:


No, 2011 will be a 6.7 all Ford design.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4329221.html


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

H2 said:


> No, 2011 will be a 6.7 all Ford design.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4329221.html


You beat me to the punch.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Funny you asked about this, I stopped by a used Ford car lot today to look at a truck. A younger salesman lets me drive the truck and makes mention that Ford is bringing back the 7.3 in 2012. I told him that I had not heard this but he insisted that it was true. He then went on to tell me that he drives an '01 7.3 F250 and with all of his mods he gets 47mpg. I looked over and asked, are you sure you mean 47mpg and he was adimate about it. Personally, I don't think he knew chit about what he was talking about. It is funny though that I heard the same thing today. He had also never heard of an Oasis report so he wasn't the sharpest salesman in my opinion.

I believe the reason Ford got away from the 7.3 was that they needed a fancy new diesel to compete with the Duramax. Apparently emission changes also contributed to the demise of the 7.3.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

i wished they would. I would be making a purchase as well


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I wish Ford could bring it back in its old form. If they brought it back today they'd have to slap that "turkey roaster" particulate filter on it and it would never be the same.

Craig


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard the same from a mechanic. Also read a thread on Ford Truck Enthusiest on the same topic. Looks to be untrue through. The new emissions would kill the ole 7.3! I've owned three(93,01,&02) and love them. Had a 01 Dodge 5.9. It could get better fuel mileage with a load but it couldn't pull like the 7.3 PSD.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Even if they did bring it back it would be so packed full of emission bs, it would be a terrible engine now. The 6.4 is a great motor after you delete the new emission equipment, and the 6.7 is supposedly even stronger. There is no way they will bring it back though, they would have to implement egr, dpf/regenerating, and urea injection or something to keep the mileage up and emissions down. The motor you are hearing about is the 6.7 scorpion built by ford, it is suppose to be a badass motor.


----------



## jwreels (May 28, 2005)

Straight from the Ford Website. 2011 they are introducing a Ford built 6.7L diesel. http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/2011/


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Ford and Navistar have been in contract disputes for around 5 years. I doubt very much you'll ever see one of their motors in another Ford.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

The new 6.7L Scorpion will be in late March or April. Built by Ford in Europe. Reports are out after extensive testing getting 17-18mpg. Also long idle times with no worries.


----------

